# [Free / App] SSRO Spy Scan



## ssro (Jun 17, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
SSRO Spy Scan

https://play.google....om.ssro.findspy

Through SSRO Spy Scan, you can secure your personal information from spy applications.

Spy applications may start as your phone is booted and export your locations, text messages, and calling history to a receiver regularly.

SSRO Spy Scan can detect and uninstall it. Secure app life with SSRO Spy Scan.


----------

